# New tab of the market



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Really nice looking tab there.

Did it come with the slit in the leather or did you do that?

Some rules dictate one piece, unbroken for a 3 under tab


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, I put that split in it. It comes extending about 2.5" past the plate in a large rectangle, solid one slab.



Yost Archery has a website coming. But that should help if you have any further questions. Eric is a good guy.


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

who sells these tabs?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

marcelxl said:


> Really nice looking tab there.
> 
> Did it come with the slit in the leather or did you do that?
> 
> Some rules dictate one piece, unbroken for a 3 under tab


Really? Where? Wow rules can get kinda silly at times. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Demmer said:


> Really? Where? Wow rules can get kinda silly at times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


WA3D "instinctive" division…..

"22.4.7. Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, or shooting tab or tape, to draw and release the string is permitted, provided they do not incorporate any device that shall assist the athlete to draw and release the string.
22.4.7.1.
An anchor plate or similar device attached to the finger protection (tab) for the purpose of anchoring is not permitted. The bow must be shot using the "Mediterranean" loose (one finger above the arrow nock) or fingers directly below the arrow nock (index finger no more than 2 mm below nock), with one fixed anchor point. The athlete must choose either Mediterranean or fingers under nock, but may not use both. Finger protection when shooting with fingers under the nock must have a continuous surface or connected finger stalls, with no ability to shoot split finger. When using the Mediterranean loose a separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow may be used."

Rules are rules but I think that one is a bit daft!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems like you can still cut fingers like my tab. It has connected to get stalls


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Idk. If gloves are allowed, don't see why this wouldn't be. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

regas said:


> who sells these tabs?


Hi Regas, for the next few days you can buy them direct from me. You can either PM me or email me at [email protected]. Here are the features of the tab. 









* CNC machined 6000 Series Aluminum
* Anodized protective finish
* Machine etched index, accents, and logo
- the index marks will never wear out unless you let a gorilla use one
* Machined through holes with radiused edges that allow the paracord to freely rotate on the plate
* Very comfortable shape that accommodates many hand sizes
* Humanely sources cordovan leather face
* comfortable suede backing with optional neoprene rubber
* Stainless fasteners
* 550 paracord
* Super strong cord lock
* The modular construction allows for years of abuse and tons of combinations for you to achieve a perfect fit
* Made in the USA
* $39.95 shipped to the lower 48


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

To my friends across the pond in UK and most of Europe. I checked on shipping and it will be an additional $33.95 with insurance and tracking.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered mine today and it was a pleasure speaking with you Eric! :thumbs_up

The "Easy To See Graduations" will be a welcome feature as I delve into string walking...I can count the stitches on my batemen but it's easy to lose track...my Black Widow 3 under?...I'd need a magnifying glass to count those! LOL!


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

The reason for the WA3D rule is you can shoot either split finger or 3 under but not both. A guy was disqualified a few years ago for shooting 3 under when it was split finger rule, because the archers were behind they couldn't see what he was doing but we saw as we were the group ahead, we alerted a Judge and caught him red handed.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought one too. I shot mine today and began the trimming process. Mr. Yost's tab is awesome, and his delivery was FAST!


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

How do you guys break in your new tabs?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Really isn't much break in time with these tabs. I got my first one off of Eric and shot it at the Lancaster classic right away. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you Longbowfanatic!!! I appreciate the great feedback. 

Tim Delf: the cordovan is very supple and has a great temper. However, if you're like me you may prefer an even thinner feel. You can use a sanding block and sand the back side of the cordovan to make it thinner. It takes a lot of sanding since the leather fiber is so dense. A 3M sanding sponge has worked well for me. I have also been using KIWI Neutral polish on my tabs about once a week. Like John said, this cordovan is great and breaks in quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Lancaster Archery Supply is in the process of adding these 3 finger under tabs from Eric Yost. They'll be available soon for the same $39.95...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lancaster Archery Supply is in the process of adding these 3 finger under tabs from Eric Yost. They'll be available soon for the same $39.95...


That's Way Cool! 

Mine should arrive today!


----------



## boogomatic (Nov 9, 2015)

That is a great looking tab. But...

... doesn't it go against the WA barebow rules?

"22.3.8.1. A separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow may be used. An anchor plate or similar device attached
to the finger protection (tab) for the purpose of anchoring is permitted. The stitching shall be uniform in colour. *Marks
or lines shall be uniform in size, shape and colour.* Additional memoranda and markings are not permitted. On the bow
hand an ordinary glove, mitten or similar item may be worn but shall not be attached to the grip of the bow."

--Trenton


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

boogomatic said:


> That is a great looking tab. But...
> 
> ... doesn't it go against the WA barebow rules?
> 
> ...


Well that would mean the Bateman tabs with markings are a problem as well, since half of the markings have the ball on the end, and half of them do not


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope they are legal, because every USAA archery event that I've shot in the last year has been with an illegal tab! Just kidding, from the people in-the-know that I worked with they are legal since it is a uniform repeating pattern. Further more the index lines are all the same length. I just happened to place every other index line end to end. :wink:


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Nothing illegal about this tab. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Demmer said:


> Nothing illegal about this tab.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good to know...Thanks John! :thumbs_up 

Mine might be arriving today.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope ya like it jinks. It's a well thought out tab. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Demmer said:


> Hope ya like it jinks. It's a well thought out tab.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


John...in speaking with Eric he mentioned you preferred using backing materials where I sort of prefer feeling my string but is there another dynamic involved there that I may be missing out on by eliminating any backing?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I shoot alot at times. That's why the little extra, but we are only talking 1/32 rubber. That little bit helps my fingers stay freasher. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Lancaster Archery Supply is in the process of adding these 3 finger under tabs from Eric Yost. They'll be available soon for the same $39.95...


Rob, is that "same $39.95" shipped to the lower 48? :wink: - John


----------



## boogomatic (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for that confirmation of the rule everyone.

I would hate to see anyone caught out of bounds with a new product.

I guess what the rule is intended for, is to prevent the marking of yardage on the tab, or to to have a trajectory curve drawn on the it.

Thanks.

--Trenton


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Eric for rapid service!
Just need to finalize my personnal fitting.
Great Tab


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I was going to start another thread entitled...

*"Yost Tab Review By Non-String-Walker"*

(cause imnsho this Yost Tab deserves that)

but decided that might be a bit too much and that maybe I should just chime in here as follows.....

The irony here?...is when I ordered this tab from Eric's website after speaking with him?...a day or two later I once again decided string-walking just isn't my cup of tea where now not only did I have a rather expensive Beiter Plunger?...(that I don't regret one bit)...but one of these string-walking graduated Yost tabs headed my way....how awkward...and sort of figured that when it comes in?...I may just gift it to someone who does string-walk and wants one and just keep shooting my BW 3under tab since the nifty graduations on the Yost are now of little use to me. 

But then it got here today and the more I checked it out?...the more I decided that string-walking or not?....it ain't going nowhere.

Now I've always preferred my American Leathers Glove on shorter bows (for some reason) and the only bows I shot well with and preferred a Tab were with my Gillo G1 and my Black Thunder rigs with my best tab ever having been a Rod Jenkins 3under Tab from Wyoming Wildlife Artistry (until my cur got a hold of it LOL!) and then a BW 3under tab on the Black Thunder rig and more recently?...on this new Tempest of mine and what follows is why I changed my mind and have decided to keep this Yost 3Under Tab despite having become a dedicated non-string-walker. LOL!

So first?...here's how the Yost looked as it arrived and compared too my "Medium" BW 3Under Tab....where I used the BW Tab as a pattern for initial trimming of the mudflap worth of cordovan that came on the Yost Tab...










Now I basically just "Made Do" with the BW tab (ever since my RJ tab got chawed up beyond description) and while it worked okay?...I always tried to not pay attention to the fact that it always felt like I was crushing a fresh book of matches in my palm with every wrap of the string...where I guess "Ergonomically Incorrect" might be an appropriate term?...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










where donning the Yost Tab was like moving from a folding metal chair into a lazy-boy recliner...it just fit...comfortably...everywhere...










and that's when I decided it ain't going nowhere and went ahead and trimmed it in for myself...










The stone made for a great media to finish shape and smooth the cordovan edges after cutting also?..I opted to forgo the individual finger slits (for now) as my RJ tab didn't have them and I loved the response out of that 3under tab.

In speaking with Eric (who was inquisitively helpful to the 10th degree) I let him know I like to feel my string so he mentioned he'd send the rubber backing along separately and it arrived with just the black suede backing which felt very soft and extremely comfortable to me as did the surprisingly supple cordovan leather face that felt like perfect thickness for me...maybe about 1/16th" thick and very pliable to the point it acted as though it arrived already broken in... 










and it showed...










Eric?...Thank you very much and you should be proud...this is one heck of a tab....best I ever felt or shot and from right out of the package.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

ltben said:


> Thanks Eric for rapid service!
> Just need to finalize my personnal fitting.
> Great Tab


You're very welcome! Thank you!


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you Bill! I appreciate your excellent review! Shoot well!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

xringer-10 said:


> Thank you Bill! I appreciate your excellent review! Shoot well!


My pleasure...Great Tab!...you earned it...Job Well Done! :thumbs_up


----------



## drmevo (Feb 28, 2016)

Probably a dumb question but do you guys all run the string right up against the plate or just use the markings to make a crawl (if you string walk) and then allow the string to settle away from the plate?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I'll be buying one soon, exactly what I was looking for in a tab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

drmevo said:


> Probably a dumb question but do you guys all run the string right up against the plate or just use the markings to make a crawl (if you string walk) and then allow the string to settle away from the plate?


I don't...


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

My experience with tabs are lacking. I only have ever shot the Cavalier. It just so happened I seen this new tab when I decided to go 3 under and learn strignwalking. Since I needed a new one anyhow I thought why not ? 

The metal plate is well designed and comfortable and fits my hand well . I have x- large hands based on glove size The tab was perfect in width and I did have to trim some off the length. I did get the optional neoprene backing. I’m not sure if this is to add extra padding , for which of course it does. Or if it’s to provide a more “grippy” surface. Anyhow I appreciated both functions and I’m using all 3 layers

The marks for indexing on the string are better than anything else out there. If I was to offer any suggestion it may be a plate in a more subdued color for hunting. However nothing a person could not fix themselves, even temporary in nature with some camo tape. 

I plan on ordering a second!


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

He is out of stock until April.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

Bill 2311 said:


> He is out of stock until April.


 And I just sent him a PM to order one... 

*sigh*


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Elmosaurus said:


> And I just sent him a PM to order one... *sigh*


He will probably put your name on his wait list. - John


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my tab just before USA Indoor Nationals and wasn't planning on changing up that close to the tournament. I tried it out and liked it so much I decided to shoot it at the tournament. I haven't put it down since. Excellent for Barebow stringwalking. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Dibs on Jink's Yost tab!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

olddogrib said:


> Dibs on Jink's Yost tab!


The only things I may have for sale from here on out are (possibly) my Blackbear Warf rig and a few flocks of now under spined for my bows arrows! 

Edit/PS: But I do have a slightly used glove I may be able to interest you in! :laugh:


----------



## drmevo (Feb 28, 2016)

JINKSTER said:


> I don't...


Thanks. I've been running it right up against the plate all the way down and it's been working great. I had been using a Bateman tab but left some space between the stitches and the string. This seems a little more consistent.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*[email protected]*



drmevo said:


> Thanks. I've been running it right up against the plate all the way down and it's been working great. I had been using a Bateman tab but left some space between the stitches and the string. This seems a little more consistent.


Our string hands are all different but I've yet to see the first one that wouldn't benefit from at least a slight angle as even with fingers curled?...they exhibit a slight angle where the goal is to have them all pressuring and loosing the string equally.

Oly form is a different story but only because the archers are pressuring the draw level with their shoulders and anchoring under their chins where we're not and that's gives us angles to deal with.


----------



## drmevo (Feb 28, 2016)

JINKSTER said:


> Our string hands are all different but I've yet to see the first one that wouldn't benefit from at least a slight angle as even with fingers curled?...they exhibit a slight angle where the goal is to have them all pressuring and loosing the string equally.
> 
> Oly form is a different story but only because the archers are pressuring the draw level with their shoulders and anchoring under their chins where we're not and that's gives us angles to deal with.


That makes sense. There might be a bit more of a gap between plate and string down by my ring finger now that you mention it, but it's still pretty close.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Id love to try this tab out but 40 bucks? Is steep for me, 13 for the widow seems to work.but i shoot it out in a a few months.id be interested to see the longevity of this tab.as ive considered other metal tabs but the price to longevity issue always holds me back.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

1000s of shots already. Longevity will smoke the black widow. Trust me on that. I shot widows for many years. Best thing about this is, if for some reason you do wear out the leather, a quick call and you have a new piece of leather for a fraction of the cost of the tab. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Demmer said:


> 1000s of shots already. Longevity will smoke the black widow. Trust me on that. I shot widows for many years. Best thing about this is, if for some reason you do wear out the leather, a quick call and you have a new piece of leather for a fraction of the cost of the tab.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like it will float..........


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

You are right Ren. If I drop this one in the toilet, I'll have to be fishing deeper for this one. For this tab, I'll be fishing. 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

twigzz88 said:


> Id love to try this tab out but 40 bucks? Is steep for me, 13 for the widow seems to work.but i shoot it out in a a few months.id be interested to see the longevity of this tab.as ive considered other metal tabs but the price to longevity issue always holds me back.


Hi Twigzz88, you bring up a good point. It is one of the driving factors that led me to create this tab. I would burn through some other tabs on the market rather quickly and I hated the fact that I just tossed the whole thing in the trash bin. My tab is modular and you simply replace the parts that need replacing. It also allows you to experiment with different materials while keeping a familiar platform to work from. I also worked with a few different materials until I found what I think is a leather product that breaks in quickly and feels like butter in your hand while being able to handle some serious abuse. I am sure that it will easily outlast most cow leather tabs by a factor of 2 (at the very least), so in the end you wind up paying more anyway.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

drmevo said:


> Thanks. I've been running it right up against the plate all the way down and it's been working great. I had been using a Bateman tab but left some space between the stitches and the string. This seems a little more consistent.


Hello
My humble opp-ion is the correct way for this design new tab.

If one holds a New tab or any tab. And has a space at the bottom. Then the tab leaf holder body. Needs to be made the distance of the width of that space longer.

That means you are now holding the tab with the bow string angle at anchor.
And using less finger holding pressure. 

You will find the bow string will come out straighter and cleaner. Might add with less ill effect on the arrow. [ Later


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

twigzz88 said:


> Id love to try this tab out but 40 bucks? Is steep for me, 13 for the widow seems to work.but i shoot it out in a a few months.id be interested to see the longevity of this tab.as ive considered other metal tabs but the price to longevity issue always holds me back.


Coming from the olympic recurve side of things, I think 40 dollars for a quality machined with hash mark etched cordovan tab is a great price. With how much the AAE Cavalier cordovan tab has grown in price, I think this tab is a steal. 

Or maybe I've been de-sensitized, who knows lol

But I think I will definitely start telling my team to pick up some of these if they have a chance...the UC Davis team has a surprising amount of competition barebows.


----------



## drmevo (Feb 28, 2016)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> My humble opp-ion is the correct way for this design new tab.
> 
> If one holds a New tab or any tab. And has a space at the bottom. Then the tab leaf holder body. Needs to be made the distance of the width of that space longer.
> ...


I appreciate the response but I'm not sure I understand you. Are you saying the plate should follow the angle of the string? So in the case of this tab the edge of the plate facing your palm would roughly follow the bases of the fingers?


----------



## blackrooterpig (May 12, 2010)

Put me on the list. Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

drmevo said:


> I appreciate the response but I'm not sure I understand you. Are you saying the plate should follow the angle of the string? So in the case of this tab the edge of the plate facing your palm would roughly follow the bases of the fingers?


===============
Hello
Hello

Quote to Jinkster
Thanks. I've been running it right up against the plate all the way down and it's been working great

Reply = what you described here in the quote
Is what I was saying.And agreeing with. [ Later


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

Has Yost started producing these again? The website says April 1St. But I know they weren't available at the time. 


Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I just received two left handed tabs. They are very nice, a three under version of the Venom Black Mamba tab that I used for split finger FITA. It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Bateman stringwalking tabs that I use today. It has more padding, which is good, since I have sensitive fingers. I had Bateman make me a couple with thicker leather.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Send him an email. I think he's cutting them right now. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

xringer-10 said:


> Hi Twigzz88, you bring up a good point. It is one of the driving factors that led me to create this tab. I would burn through some other tabs on the market rather quickly and I hated the fact that I just tossed the whole thing in the trash bin. My tab is modular and you simply replace the parts that need replacing. It also allows you to experiment with different materials while keeping a familiar platform to work from. I also worked with a few different materials until I found what I think is a leather product that breaks in quickly and feels like butter in your hand while being able to handle some serious abuse. I am sure that it will easily outlast most cow leather tabs by a factor of 2 (at the very least), so in the end you wind up paying more anyway.


Interesting my Bateman tab is 5 years old, I shoot hundreds of shots every day and it's still going strong, not sure what tabs you used that didn't last but mine have lasted for ever,,,,, yes mine is plural because I have 2 spares shot in just in case I lose mine.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I stick with mine because you can get it wet and the release is like it was dry, others I had tried werenot so good, not that I throw mine in the toilet like Demmer


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
I have 2 Bateman tabs in a storage box.They don't fit the bow string angle at anchor. Prefer my homemade ones. Don't haft to wad them up. They fit the bow string angle at anchor . Like the Yost tab dose.
Guess my2 Bateman tabs. Will never ware out. :grin:

===========

Now to you guys that have bought a regular size 3 under Yost tab.
What size tab hand do you have. Can't wait to put my mitt in a ST3 Thanks ] Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> I have 2 Bateman tabs in a storage box.They don't fit the bow string angle at anchor. Prefer my homemade ones. Don't haft to wad them up. They fit the bow string angle at anchor . Like the Yost tab dose.
> Guess my2 Bateman tabs. Will never ware out. :grin:
> 
> ...


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

Lancaster is selling them now

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/yost-archery-3-under-pro-tab.html


Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sunra said:


> Lancaster is selling them now
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/yost-archery-3-under-pro-tab.html
> 
> ...


================
Hello
After seeing your post . I ordered one from Lancaster Will be mailed out Monday.[ Later


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Glove-only guy who's been wondering why so many are tab shooters wants to know: 

Will other retailers be carrying this tab? 3rivers, perhaps?

No, I'm neither affiliated with nor have any loyalty towards one particular retailer... I buy from every body. Merely curious. 
Thanx


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I use the Black Widow Tab and its the best I've found.......It has the split finger ability and for some reason it works well for me.....I tried to find another one at the Brierfield Shoot this week-end and couldn't find a vendor that sells them.....At $10 they are well worth it.......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Lancaster sells the BW for $11.99 now.....that's still a great buy...............


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Only Yost himself and Lancaster sells these tabs that I'm currently aware of.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey John and 4Fletch, Lancaster does carry our tab now and they are available online. I think they just went online this past weekend. They are also available for purchase directly from us at http://yostarcheryproducts.com. I have not been actively soliciting to any other online retailers, but I am open to brick and mortar shops who cater to those who like to touch and feel before making a purchase. That said, our tabs will be available soon in Europe and I'll announce who it is when the order is officially filled (soon!!!). Feel free to contact me if you have any questions! Eric


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my "Medium" Black Widow 3under tab laid on top of a size Lg Yost tab where the Yost tab had maybe a matchsticks extra width extending past both sides top & bottom of the BW tab...










the big difference for me here?...(besides the Yost tab having very "old eye friendly" hash marks for string walking)...was while the BW tab felt like I was crushing a fresh book of matches in my palm with every hook of the string?...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The Yost tabs profile actually "fit my palm"....comfortably....










and trimmed in nicely...










for a perfect fit and hook up....and at the string purchase angle I wanted...










Eric?...I got cash...and I'll take one of those plain gray/no hash mark tabs as soon as they come in please and?...

thanks again for designing such a Cadillac Comfy tab! :thumbs_up


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

Just picked one up from Lancaster this afternoon. Can't wait to break it in and get it shaped.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Elmosaurus said:


> Just picked one up from Lancaster this afternoon. Can't wait to break it in and get it shaped.


Congrats but you'll only need to profile it in because there is no break-in required...they're that good!


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

JINKSTER said:


> Congrats but you'll only need to profile it in because there is no break-in required...they're that good!


That's part of why I'm so excited, based on what you all are saying!  Tomorrow night can't come soon enough...


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JINKSTER said:


> Congrats but you'll only need to profile it in because there is no break-in required...they're that good!


X2

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bark-eater (Dec 18, 2013)

I received on last week and first impressions are good. I am afraid to trim it though. I found that with the string registered against the string the plate rests entirely on my fingers and backs up on the side meat of my palm inside the knuckle joint. 80 shots in it feels good but if I trimed to this position there's not going to be much leather left.


----------



## tnbn75 (Aug 3, 2015)

I like it. any plans for a two under tab?


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

*Great Little Tab*

I just got mine from Lancaster today. Great little tab. I wasn’t sure which tab to get the large or the small. The Black Widow tab that fits me well is a size medium. I e-mailed Eric about the sizing and he sent the below picture of his tab plates. The small is the same size as the medium Black Widow tab and is the one I ordered.

This is a great tab that needs almost no break-in. I find the reference marks on the Yost much easier to read than the stiches on my Spigarelli or Black Widdow tabs, and is comfortable in the hand.

Be Blessed.

Toby


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

*tandemcpl* Thank you for your business and for taking the time to let me know what you think about the tab! 

To follow up with anyone debating what size to go with I suggest erring on the large side. I created a PDF that you can print out that now shows the exact sizes. I am going to get it up on the website and I will be happy to email one to you.

*tnbn75* Yes, I will eventually make a two-under tab along with a split finger tab. I'm hoping some time this summer!

As always feel free to contact me with any questions. 

[email protected]


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

*Measuring tab size; posted for others who know as little as me*

Ok... IF I decide to see what all the fuss is about and get a tab, I might as well get the one everyone I respect is raving about. 

IF, because a) I'm still deciding which American Leather glove to get and b) $40 greenbacks = ~$60 loonies for me, + a drive into Fortress Amerika. 

Knowing nothing about tabs, I'm thinking the large, because my three fingers measure 2.5". 
1. Is that correct? 
2. I'm sure it'll work w my recurve, which is 38# @ 26". Do archers use tabs with longbows? Mine is 55# @ 28 and my compound DL is 30.5", so longbow must be ~60#. 
Thanx




















(Taking these pics by myself was much more time consuming than expected. Needed a dozen or so to get three decent ones.)


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

4 Fletch said:


> Ok... IF I decide to see what all the fuss is about and get a tab, I might as well get the one everyone I respect is raving about.
> 
> IF, because a) I'm still deciding which American Leather glove to get and b) $40 greenbacks = ~$60 loonies for me, + a drive into Fortress Amerika.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you should get the large. 
2. Taps work on any one string bow; I use my tab on both recurve and longbow.

The Yost tab is a great; the more I use it the more I like it.

Be Blessed.

Toby


----------



## 5568_PD (Aug 11, 2016)

I shoot a glove (literally a trimmed buckskin glove)... custom design by Wells Lamont and a pair of scissors... It's what I've always done when I'm shooting traditional haha


----------



## tnbn75 (Aug 3, 2015)

awesome i'll be looking forward to that. I'll shoot you an email please keep me posted on the two under tabs.


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

I received my new Yost tab. Trimmed to fit and it is just as everyone says no break in time needed









Love the looks and low profile fit of this tab. It feels like it is not even in your hand. 

It's the Ferrari of 3Under Tabs.... 

Excellent product excellent service! [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sunra - I'm very happy that you love your tab and thank you for your business!

tandemcpl - Yes a large is what you should order based on your photo. It is always better to error on the larger side if in doubt. Your hand appears to be the same size as mine and I use a large. Shoot me an email if you have any questions. Cheers!


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sunra - I forgot to mention that I love the ribbon that you are using instead of the paracord! That was a tough call to make when I designed the tab. Great job!

For anyone that is interested in playing around with things. You can actually remove the inner core strands of material from the paracord to achieve a custom feel similar to nylon ribbon.


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

xringer-10 said:


> Sunra - I forgot to mention that I love the ribbon that you are using instead of the paracord! That was a tough call to make when I designed the tab. Great job!


I used a shoe lace as I like how it sits on the fingers. It's more comfortable to me. 

Thanks Again! 

Milford

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------

